# OSRC ONROAD Carpet Racing Gautier MS



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

OSRC carpet race schedule for the rest of 2016:
June 11
July 9, 10. Trophy race
August. 13
September open
October 8 Trophy race 
November 12
December open

Location is:
Duo Dance Event Center
3100 Ladnier Rd
Gautier MS 39553


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Mississippi Gulf Coast R/C Raceway on facebook
JAMIE BELL 228-872-3918


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

The starting schedule for 2017 will be 

January 21
February 25
March 25
April 8
May 13
June 10
That is the next races. I was thinking about doing a points series also.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Club race this Saturday, April 8th.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Summer Slam July 8th and 9th. Trophy Race. http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p579/TeamGPT/FB_IMG_1498881980914.jpg


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

The next club race dates:
August 12
September 9


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Classes that we run.
Touring classes:
17.5 touring blinky
VTA
USGT
F1 25.5
12TH scale 13.5 blinky
Tamyia box stock simi

Oval classes:
13.5 pro oval 
17.5 truck
21.5 sportsman
BUSCH
VTA oval 
MuddBoss
10.5 stadium truck oval
Legends


----------



## kongluc (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm interested in your semi classes...what are the specs? Or is there only the one box-stock class now? What is considered box-stock?

Sent from my LGAS375 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Euro Semi-Truck GT
This is a pure box stock class 
1. Legal kits: Item 58632 RC Team Hahn Racing MAN TGS (TT-01 type E chassis) &
Item 58642 RC Team Reinert Racing MAN TGS (TT-01 type E chassis)
2. The kit must be built exactly per the instruction manual.
3.(( The ONLY Hop-Op Option permitted is Ball Bearings.)
4. Must use stock pinion and spur gear.
5. The kit Tamiya TBLE-02S ESC and kit supplied motor (item 54358 RS-540 TorqueTuned
Motor) must be used. Battery connector may be changed to DEANS. Motor
Bullet connectors may not be removed.
6. All body parts must be used.
7. Body may be painted in any scheme.
8. Must use kit tires and wheels. Kit tires may be glued onto wheel.
9. Any grease or lube may be used to lubricate gears or moving parts.
10. Batteries: Any Reedy Wolf-Pack or Peak Racing Powermax round-case LiPo battery
may be used for this class.
11. Pro and beginners class will be based on track times.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Track is crc gray carpet and is no longer in Ocean Springs. We rent this building once a month to host R/C racing. 
Location is:
Duo Dance Event Center
3100 Ladnier Rd
Gautier MS 39553


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Last race of year is November 11th
Double points Trophy race.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

We will start the 2018 race season on Jan 13th and Feb 24.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Added race events 

March 17 Trophy and Double Points race 

April 14 Club and Points race


----------

